# 1701 Tag?



## PICKLE5 (Feb 24, 2011)

I just ordered 2 samples a 1301 and 1701. I just have no clue is which! One has a thick tag and the other has a thin small one. Which is which?


----------



## PICKLE5 (Feb 24, 2011)

Solved, 170 has a slimmer tag and slimmer neck.


----------



## youngriley (May 10, 2011)

where did you order them from>?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

youngriley said:


> where did you order them from>?


you can order Alstyle from Alstyle.com


----------

